# Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier Report - 19 May 2010



## dmm301 (May 13, 2010)

Well, this evening on the pier wasn't nearly what it was last week. One angler hooked up a couple times on a king mackerel, but only managed to bring one (small) king in. There were a few occasional Spanish mackerel, but bringing them in before Flipper got to them was difficult. One shark was also caught. Otherwise, from 1745 - 2000, there wasn't a whole lot happening on the Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier. Regardless, I took one little, barely-legal Spanish home for dinner. He made a delicious fish sandwich.


----------



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmmm, tasty. Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## dmm301 (May 13, 2010)

Yes! It was delicious!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

some people dont like spanish but i think its because they dont know how to cook it. i, personally, think its quite good!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nothing Wrongwith a SPM Sandwish!! Have and will Eat Many More!! Sorry You Hada Slow Day,But You were Fishing and Not working:toast


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice


----------

